# Meet Meeko!



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

So, I finally managed to get some photos of Meeko (formerly called Ernie).

As I've previously explained in my post, Meeko is a pomeranian rescued from a puppy mill.

The neuter is scheduled for the 20th, and then I have to wait because one of my cats developed lower urinary tract disease (even though he was on raw ugh), so I don't want to stress him out too much.

I noticed when I went to visit him last night that he has a funny front paw; one of them seems to have been broken and not reset in the past. Fortunately it seems to have healed fine (runs fine, no pain when touched), but it just sticks at a slightly awkward angle. Poor thing


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

No love for Meeko? 

Well, more Meeko!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Meeko is really handsome! I love his coloring!  And he has such a sweet face!


----------



## annadee (Aug 22, 2012)

Meeko is adorable! And I love the name. Poor guy, I'm so happy you adopted him.  He deserves a lot of loving.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Meeko has the coolest coat! I'm rather fond of poms. Yours is especially cute. He looks like a sweetie, too.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I also have to say I love his coloring. Never seen one like that!


----------



## HicktownJuliet (Aug 26, 2012)

What a little cutie! I'm glad he found you!


----------



## Mrsharden81701 (Oct 25, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I believe Meeko is a black and tan particolor pom. Not too sure though. He is, however, a daddy! Seems like the little horndog impregnated a couple of the females that he was surrendered with :| So there will be lots of pom puppies available for adoption in Montreal! I got a chance to hold the cuties, so here are some pics of the pom pups!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

OMGoodness those are some cute puppies!!!  I love puppies!


----------



## Bear2010 (Aug 21, 2012)

What a cutie!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

He is precious!

The foot thing could either be a badly healed break or from being kept in a crate 24/7. (The way puppy mill dogs get treated makes me cry.) If it makes you feel any better, my dog has a badly healed broken hip and he runs, jumps and does everything any other dog does with no problem. I feed him a high protein, grain free food, supplement with glucosamine and keep his weight down to help. The food will probably make Meeko's coat really gorgeous, too. Kabota's coat positively shimmers these days.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Meeko is adorable! Pomeranians are one of my favorite toy breeds, I'm glad he's found a great home with you. The puppies are cute, too. I hope they all find great homes.

Also, I have the same leggings as you do (from the second picture) LOL I love them


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone!

Amaryllis, Kabota is lucky to have found you! And yes, it's very sad how poorly kept the animals in puppy mills are  These guys were being housed in a barn and the woman said they were not generating profit anymore and she didn't want to pay to heat the barn anymore. That's why she was giving them away for free to anyone who would take them. Meeko will be on raw food, so he will definitely be getting lots of protein whatnot  I will also probably supplement the glucosamine just because I don't want his bones getting weak~

Here are some more pictures of Meeko!


----------

